# Hello Fancy Mice Breeders!



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey, just a quick introduction  I got some pet mice last October as a simple little pet for while I'm at university (I'm an animal lover and didn't like the thought of living without some kind of pet!  ), I ended up breeding them as I had several friends who wanted some so I'm currently housing several more juveniles until they go off to their new homes  I'm here mostly to learn more about housing and generally caring for them (this is the first time I've owned mice), and to hopefully find a few more does with specific coat colours to keep as pets (highly doubt I'd breed them). The ones I have now are lovely, I really adore them, but I love the idea of some show quality mice (I hear they're bigger?) and some different coat colours (mine are cream, cream/white, champagne/white, and fawn/white...so much white!).


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome  This is the place to learn! It starts with one or two.... then four.... then ten.....


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Kallan said:


> Welcome  This is the place to learn! It starts with one or two.... then four.... then ten.....


Then before you know it you have only standing room left in your house :lol: Wait - that's just me isn't it :lol: ?

:welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL :lol: Thanks everyone


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello and......
:welcome1


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Hya! :welcome1


----------

